# Beans and storage



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi All

I have just put in my first order with Rave today in anticipation of my new machine arriving next week.

As I am likely to be consuming three to four shots per day I started wondering how soon freshly roasted beans go off their peak, assuming they have been allowed to de-gas properly.

I'm sure this may not be an issue for some members here who may get through 250g of beans before they have time to lose their freshness.

However it got me thinking into a gadget I use occassionaslly with my wine. It is an inert gas mix (argon, nitrogen and carbon dioxide) that you squirt into an opened bottle of plonk before replacing the cork. This heavy gas layer sits on the surface of the wine, displacing air (thus oxygen) so preventing the wine from oxidising further.

So if I wasn't going to be using my current stash of beans for a while (assuming the rest is safely in the freezer), I thought a good blast of this in the jar of beans and seal the lid might well save them deteriorating.

How does that sound to you chaps, or am I trying to fix a problem that doesn't exist?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've never heard of anyone using inert gases to store beans at home.

How much beans have you got at the moment. As a general rule Raves beans are best rested 8-10 days. Just keep them in their original packaging sealed up somewhere cool. I've used beans 6 weeks after their roast date and they didn't seem to deteriorate. As long as your going to be using these within a few weeks I would worry too much.

if the bag that they come in isn't resealable once opened then keep them in a sealed tin / jar. Air heat and light are the enemy!


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Their kilo bags aren't resealable.

I use use a couple of massive spring clips to seal the kilo bags. It's not ideal, but I find it preferable to freezing.

i might invest in one of those vacuum containers at some point, but thus far, I've had no issues withe my current method.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a Vac u Vin bean storage container(you pump the air out) it works great but does not hold a full kilo of beans


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

AliC said:


> am I trying to fix a problem that doesn't exist?


Thanks chaps. Looks like I have my answer.

I have ordered a selection of beans in 250g pouches from Rave, so I'll be going through one 250g bag at a time. When I find a coffee that suits the family as a long term 'house blend' I can then order in 1kg bags, but will divide it into smaller pouches for freezing do I don't have too much coffee just 'sitting around'.

Thanks again for the benefit of your experience.


----------

